# Service mast attachment



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

I was talking to a friend of mine who was a carpenter in the Yukon and he said that anytime people upgraded or moved their service the electrician would, on top of the drywall attach a 2x4 accross 2 studs. Then through the wall and that 2×4 they would put the through bolt for the mast clamps. 
Down here I open up the wall, screw 2x4s between the studs and put the bolt through that. I then cut off the excess bolt, maybe peen the threads, reinstate the insulation etc and replace the drywall.
What do you all do?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I use two 1-1/4" drywall screws on each end of the two hole 2" strap. Using only one will make the screw go right thru the hole.













:devil3:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

We will open up the wall and use 2x6 doubled up with dam near a whole box of screws.

Patch and repair by others.

If the mast isn't moving usually we will slip a 2" pvc conduit through the old rigid. Usually fits like a glove.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> If the mast isn't moving usually we will slip a 2" pvc conduit through the old rigid. Usually fits like a glove.


I have only ever done this once, but it is extremely common. I generally try to reuse the old mast first before I would put the PVC up through the mast.

I think it is ugly as all get out, but I guess if everybody is doing it...

Cheers
John


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Navyguy said:


> I have only ever done this once, but it is extremely common. I generally try to reuse the old mast first before I would put the PVC up through the mast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trick is to put the bell end up. On 2" PVC It should sit perfectly on the end of the old mast.

I've inquired why we done just put new parts on the old mast before. Usually it's because the meter is going somewhere else and we would have to bond the mast somehow. 

Regardless it's the way i was taught. I actually had to tell my current employer how to do this one day. If I can dig up the photos I'll share them here. The client didn't want us to cut open her walls to put bracing in. Hydro Ottawa was forcing a meter relocation because something happened to the old service.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

mofos be cray said:


> I was talking to a friend of mine who was a carpenter in the Yukon and he said that anytime people upgraded or moved their service the electrician would, on top of the drywall attach a 2x4 accross 2 studs.


How do customers up there feel about a 2x4 with large bolts poking through on their bedroom wall? Do they just hang clothes on it? I have no customers where that would fly.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

CoolWill said:


> How do customers up there feel about a 2x4 with large bolts poking through on their bedroom wall? Do they just hang clothes on it? I have no customers where that would fly.


It is the Yukon, so maybe they're too cold or too busy training their huskies for the Iditarod to care. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

CoolWill said:


> How do customers up there feel about a 2x4 with large bolts poking through on their bedroom wall? Do they just hang clothes on it? I have no customers where that would fly.


In the Yukon, the tradition is to paint a set of eyes on that board on the wall that holds up the electrical service. By this time of year, that board is the prettiest girl in town and the best friend they ever had. Later, it will be torn down and burned or eaten, depending on how bad the moose hunting is that year.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you’re good, like my buddy Dave, you will drill a hole through the stud from inside to outside. Then you countersink a washer and nut into the wall. Very little patching required and no need to open up the wall.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

How do customers up there feel about a 2x4 with large bolts poking through on their bedroom wall? Do they just hang clothes on it? I have no customers where that would fly.[/QUOTE]
He said it was super common (for the Yukon, population 35000) so everybody accepts it. That's why I asked. 
That particular install doesn't work for me. The customer doesn't get a say cause I wouldn't do it.


----------

